# Info on craftsman 8" jointer



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi! I picked up an 8" jointer for what I believe is a good deal...the motor looks new it does need a cord and I'm sure new blades...the tool does need a good cleaning...looking to see if anyone has any experience with this tool and would really like to find a manual.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I wasn't aware craftsman ever had a widely available 8 inch jointer. Got any pictures??


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I wasn't aware craftsman ever had a widely available 8 inch jointer. Got any pictures??


It's an older model...I can take a couple of pics when I get home


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

I believe the model number is 351.206511


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Look for the model number. There are places online that have the owners manuals you can download. Start with a google search.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Look for the model number. There are places online that have the owners manuals you can download. Start with a google search.


Did that...the model number above shows exploded diagram of the tool but there are no owners manuals to be had


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

when I search the model number, the only result is this thread... thats rather unusual...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

03svtsnakevert said:


> Did that...the model number above shows exploded diagram of the tool but there are no owners manuals to be had


You posted while I was typing and I had to go to work. 

Double check the model number. Then only reference to that model number on the net is this thread.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Too many 1's

351.20651


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Is it anything like the model 21703?


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

notskot said:


> Is it anything like the model 21703?


Somewhat similar


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I looked for a manual at vintage machines and couldn't find one. Jointers are pretty much alike. What kind of information are you looking for?


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> I looked for a manual at vintage machines and couldn't find one. Jointers are pretty much alike. What kind of information are you looking for?


Just trying to learn what all the cranks do and how to replace and setup the knives...I know the wheels set the infeed and out feed tables...however adjusting the in feed table it only goes a little both directions and stops


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

03svtsnakevert said:


> Just trying to learn what all the cranks do and how to replace and setup the knives...I know the wheels set the infeed and out feed tables...however adjusting the in feed table it only goes a little both directions and stops


At this point just get everything cleaned up and lubricated. It may be the previous owner didn't adjust the infeed table very much and that is all that isn't rusted or dirty. The knives should stick out from the head 1/8" to 3/16". What you do is install each knife so that is as perfectly level with the rear table as possible. I lay an aluminum speed square on the rear table and adjust each knife to where it barely touches the square. By doing it this way you get all the knives installed alike. Otherwise you might have only one knife doing the cutting. If once you get the knives installed and the knives lift the square laid across it then you raise the rear table until it barely touches. Having the knives set up alike and level with the rear table is usually all there is to a jointer.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there an aftermarket fence you can put on this?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

03svtsnakevert said:


> Is there an aftermarket fence you can put on this?



I'm wondering what prompted the thought. Is there something wrong with the current fence? It's not overly common, but I've seen people add auxiliary fences to their existing jointer fences.


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

notskot said:


> I'm wondering what prompted the thought. Is there something wrong with the current fence? It's not overly common, but I've seen people add auxiliary fences to their existing jointer fences.


When we were unloading it the small handle on the back of the fence broke off


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

03svtsnakevert said:


> When we were unloading it the small handle on the back of the fence broke off


Could you just epoxy the broken handle back on or just make one out of hardwood? That sounds like a simpler fix than replacing the whole fence.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is the entire handle broken or just the plastic knob?


----------



## 03svtsnakevert (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Is the entire handle broken or just the plastic knob?


 handle...it broke the metal where it was screwed in


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

03svtsnakevert said:


> handle...it broke the metal where it was screwed in


There is darn little about that jointer on the internet. I have to wonder if they only made 10 of them before discontinuing it. You won't be able to replace the parts. I would look for a qualified welder and nickle weld it. Since it broke where it is threaded it will probably need a threaded sleeve welded in there too.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Fixing it should be far more economical than replacing it. Do you have some photos of the problem area?


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Is that the handle you use to bevel the fence? If so, I wouldn't even bother...just grab the fence by hand and tilt it.


----------

